# goodman heat pump package unit help



## hjoe83 (4 mo ago)

got to site where customer stated that unit was not working. i started unit up and blower was not kicking on. checked the call on the motor and it was getting all call just not turning on. it had a programmed motor in it and the ecm on back was bad. i tried to find one locally to get them up and running but no luck. one of my local distributor said he had a universal motor. i go and pick it up and it was a genteq evergreen. plug it up and all is going fine except one thing. now when the unit ends cycle the blower motor stops, it does not continue for 45s like the old one did.


----------

